
A look back at 10 years of digital disruption in Kenya - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/12/20/a-look-back-at-10-years-of-digital-disruption-in-kenya/
======
severine
The article is very light on details but at least it contains a link to an
interesting story of M_PESA's origins:
[https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/12/04/m-pesas-
origins/](https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/12/04/m-pesas-origins/)

